# Personal newbie introduction



## BPure (Nov 25, 2018)

Hello to everyone! I am so thankful to have hopefully found a place to communicate and get some things off of my chest! I have had a difficult time finding a way to post, as it hasn't allowed me to until now. Watch for me ... I need help!

Bpure


----------



## BPure (Nov 25, 2018)

Also!!! After posting this message(above), I am still unable to post in the regular marriage forums. Can anyone tell me what I'm missing? Thank you for any help you can offer!!!

Bpure


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

I believe you need to be approved first. Give the mods some time.


----------

